# Safety checklists



## peacefulone61 (Jan 10, 2019)

I am in the process of putting together a more formal safety procedure and manual. 

I am putting together checklists for all of the tools we have. I have found all of the larger tools have checklist or guides for maintance and safety. However the smaller hand tools do not. Has anyone come across a basic hand tool safety checklist or have one they might be willing to share?


----------

